# Flashing Air Bag Light Murano 07 SL



## mdelisle1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

I feel like I'm just about to get ripped off big time by a Nissan dealer:

My Murano 07 SL just started recently flashing the air bag light for 7 quick times and then 1 long and so on...I need to get my Emission test cleared out in order to be able to renew my licence plates and the service centre told me that I will fail my test automatically if the air bag light is flashing.

Then I called the Nissan dealer in town and he said that I would need to replace the whole module for a whooping $1,000!! I don't trust these guys. FYI: My Murano DID NOT have any impact...it just started flashing for no apparent reason. 

I tried resetting the air bag light by following a procedure I found on the web which is as follows:

1. Turn the key to "ON" (do not start)
2. Watch the airbag light. It will be on steady for few seconds and as soon as it blink OFF , turn the key OFF instantly (before it ever started to blink)
3. wait for 5 to 7 seconds (real seconds)
4. repeat steps 1 to 3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.
5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different slower manner. This is the diagnostic mode. The light will flash a pattern of 3 seconds ON, then a series of 1/2 seconds flashes, then 3 seconds on again, ......
6. Count the number of 1/2 seconds flashes, it describes the malfunctioning part.
2= driver's airbag module, module is in the airbag.
6= 4wd crash sensor, in front radiator, below ext. ambiant temperature sensor.
7= airbag computer
8= passenger airbag module

So I understand 7 beeps might be the computer...but is there a cheaper option available to me?

Please help, thank you


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

what code does it have?


----------



## mdelisle1 (Jan 14, 2014)

7 beeps... 

Could it be a weak battery causing this? We had quite a bit of extreme cold weather recently and it even wouldn't start on one day....


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

no, low battery only causes problems in the CVT and BCM systems. Get actual code and I can give you a better idea of what your gonna need


----------



## mdelisle1 (Jan 14, 2014)

How can I get the code? (sorry I'm not very good at this)


----------

